# Making a website



## aaruni (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys, i know no form of programming and i want to make a website. Please help


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

For starters, visit weebly.com and make a free website. Everything is basic drag and drop. Easy and hasslefree.

You can also try yola.com although I dont have prior experience of yola.

You can my word that weebly is great. Free website will be up in no time


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> For starters, visit weebly.com and make a free website. Everything is basic drag and drop. Easy and hasslefree.
> 
> You can also try yola.com although I dont have prior experience of yola.
> 
> You can my word that weebly is great. Free website will be up in no time



can i make site like olx.in with weebly??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't think so.

Those free website ones offer you interface to make something basic like personal websites.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Those free website ones offer you interface to make something basic like personal websites.



ohh


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 22, 2012)

Why dont you learn if you seriously want to setup a business like olx?

Or may be you'd like to hire someone!


----------



## aaruni (Mar 23, 2012)

No, its just for fun. summer holidays are approaching and i wanted to learn how to make a website, actually programming and all.

 It could contribute towards my marks as we have html programming this year and i still have to get my book.

I just wanted any trusted resources and/or some help from you guys.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 23, 2012)

In that case forget books.

Take a look W3Schools Online Web Tutorials


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> can i make site like olx.in with weebly??



Well there are many features locked in Weebly that will be accessible only when pro[pay them a particular fees]
in any case it would be better to hire someone. Also I think managing that type of website will get tedious through weebly.
Olx certainly doesnt look like a site a single person made in a few hours.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 23, 2012)

what about uploading the site on a server after i have made it?


----------



## aaruni (Apr 5, 2012)

OK, I have decided that I want to make a forum kind of site. Where all friends can get together online and post questions and stuff. Facebook is really discouraged in our school


----------



## devx (Apr 5, 2012)

You can go for free WordPress blog + free hosting and add PhpBB or Simple machines for FORUM., and i'm also working on my WordPress blog and forum for my college mats & students., it's going to be up soon., i found many articles and tutorials for it and now i'm crystal clear how to do it so if you have any problem in creating/installing/uploading WordPress., i can help


----------



## aaruni (Apr 6, 2012)

can you please explain how i go about doing that? I am using mac os x 10.5.8


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2012)

check this pages guys for beginner with no knowledge to build one yourself

How to Own Your Own Website (Even If You Can’t Build One) part 1


How to Own Your Own Website (Even If You Can’t Build One) Part 2


How to Own Your Own Website (Even If You Can’t Build One) Part 3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2012)

aaruni said:


> can you please explain how i go about doing that? I am using mac os x 10.5.8



About Forum..??

1. Get Domain
2. Get Hosting
3. Install SMF or Any other Forum
4. Configure it.
5. That's all  Popularize it..!!


----------



## aaruni (Apr 7, 2012)

can i use this? Free .COM .NET or .ORG domain name and cPanelX Hosting i am really confused here. and i am not paying anything as this is just for fun.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 7, 2012)

Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...ing-domain-related-queries-here-new-post.html for web-hosting related queries.


----------



## devx (Apr 9, 2012)

aaruni said:


> can you please explain how i go about doing that? I am using mac os x 10.5.8



*@ clmlbx >>* It's good as basic overview., OP can have a better idea now about the procedure.

*@ aaruni >>* For Mac., use MAMP server if you want a self hosted web server and buy a free domain from byethost.com or 000webhost.com and before go for short free domain like yoursite.co.cc for free., go to CO.CC - Free Domain name registration + Free DNS service. to register you domain and then you can host wordpress from home easily and securely.

To help u in better manner i'll post the useful links or going to create a new post for newbies.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 9, 2012)

But i am not planning to host it from home


----------



## devx (Apr 12, 2012)

Why did you asked for mac OS if you don't want to go for self-hosted server., anyways if you don't want to setup self-host then now you'r on easy way but requires time to setup & maintain because it depends on your internet connection., if YES then do following :- 

- Get a free domain from byethost.com or 000webhost.com

- Let them host., they got enough space for free members too.

- So just install WordPress by auto script installer(like FANTASTICO etc.,) if allowed by hosting sites or simply follow the WordPress 5 minutes install (Requires FTP upload & WordPress software to install MANUALLY).

- After your site is up install any FORUM.

That's it you'r done., anymore questions ??


----------



## aaruni (Apr 14, 2012)

ok, i think i have set up the website successfully. pls visit *www.aaruniedufor.net16.net


----------



## aaruni (May 18, 2012)

okay, i have setup simple machines forum on the site Aaruni's Edu-Forum - Index 
can someone tell me how to embed stuff on the forum? i have the embed code for a video but when i post it it is just a link which leads to the video....


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

you can start with blogspot or wordpress for learning.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 13, 2012)

I already have made a website, The Educational Forum. I have uploaded Simple Machines Forum and it is running pretty nice


----------



## surinarayan (Dec 20, 2012)

I think you learned very quickly ,not bad .If you want to do a big business ,there are people you will provide you website when you pay them.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 20, 2012)

dude, problem solved.

The Educational Forum - Index


----------

